# What kind of smoke do you use..



## flipajig (Feb 2, 2012)

I have smoked several LBS of cheese of different flavors with Apple and it has turnd out great..

im just wondering what yall use for your taste of smoke..

Thanks Flip


----------



## graystratcat (Feb 2, 2012)

My go-to blend for cold smoking cheese is 50% apple and 50% maple.  My second go-to blend is 50% apple and 50% pecan.  Depends what I have on hand and the kind of mood I'm in basically....and what I feel  like smelling for 4 hours!  LOL

-Salt


----------



## venture (Feb 2, 2012)

This is a preference item.

We like a 50/50 of Maple and Cherry.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 2, 2012)

My main go to is Apple and Pecan but I also like wine barrel, maple and cherry all mixed with apple or pecan


----------



## sprky (Feb 2, 2012)

Apple and Hickory


----------



## unclejojo (Feb 3, 2012)

Hickory and Cherry


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 4, 2012)

I use Alder...,, very mellow and not overpowering.


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 4, 2012)

GrayStratCat said:


> My go-to blend for cold smoking cheese is 50% apple and 50% maple.  My second go-to blend is 50% apple and 50% pecan.  Depends what I have on hand and the kind of mood I'm in basically....and what I feel  like smelling for 4 hours!  LOL
> 
> -Salt




You got that right on the smeeling for 4 hrs..... hahahahahaha


----------



## patr (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sticking with the crowd and going for Apple for tomorrow's batch. I have a batch of Pear drying in the basement that will get a chance in early March. Thinking of trying it with a softer cheese or cutting it with 25% Apple.

For you folks using Maple, any particular variety you find works best? Anybody try plum?

Pat


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2012)

Todd's maple & hickory pellets.


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 12, 2012)

I love cherry maple and oak.


----------



## poopypuss (Feb 12, 2012)

I used hickory and oak pellets on my last smoke.

I'm going to order some Bourbon Barrel pellets from Todd and try them next time.


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 12, 2012)

For Cheese i use Todd's cheery dust


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 12, 2012)

Hickory, Oak, and Alder. I really like Alder.


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 12, 2012)

On my next cheese smoke I'll try that cherry. Thanks.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






tyotrain said:


> For Cheese i use Todd's cheery dust


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 12, 2012)

Bourbon barrell are good. real slow burn.


poopypuss said:


> I used hickory and oak pellets on my last smoke.
> 
> I'm going to order some Bourbon Barrel pellets from Todd and try them next time.


----------



## ald73008 (Feb 14, 2012)

Being new to this, all these ideas help tremendously!  Sounds like Apple, Pecan and Cherry are the winners. Any woods to stay away from?


----------



## gotarace (Feb 15, 2012)

I would stay away from mesquite on cheese. It hits anything you smoke with a heavy smoke flavor. I prefer hickory and apple mix on cheese. It works well for me.


----------



## vision (Feb 15, 2012)

Plum. But I like most of them. Peach seems to not have an unique taste. Wine barrel is very nice too.


----------



## sprky (Feb 16, 2012)

gotarace said:


> I would stay away from mesquite on cheese. It hits anything you smoke with a heavy smoke flavor. I prefer hickory and apple mix on cheese. It works well for me.


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 16, 2012)

Some guys like Hickory, but it's too strong for me.

I like using Apple Sawdust.  It's a little more forgiving than some other woods.

More important, is the length of time you smoke.

I prefer 2-2 1/2 hours, bit some guys will smoke 4 hours.

It's kind of a trail and error thing, to get smoked cheese that way you like it.

Todd


----------

